# plenum spacers+pop charger=?



## nmartin2 (Aug 7, 2007)

Right now, I have 500$ to spend on my first mods for my Z. I was thinking I would purchase both a pop charger for around 110$~ and plenum spacers for around 265$~... Good Idea, Bad idea? or do you have a Better idea? Any help is appreciated.

- Also, How difficult are these to install by yourself? I have a friend who is pretty good with installing mods, so I was hoping he could help me out... Will we be over burdened, or is it pretty simple?


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

In my opinion, the stock plenum _requires_ attention. Some sort of intake plenum/manifold upgrade would good. At $265, I am guessing you are getting the Motordyne spacer. Motordyne includes detailed instructions. You and your friend should be fine as long as you are at least slightly mechanically inclined. Buy, borrow, or rent an *inch-pound* torque wrench for this install for best results and to avoid damage.


----------

